# Wives



## Lant-ern (Dec 16, 2021)




----------



## Smoke-Chem BBQ (Dec 16, 2021)

What is the penalty for bigamy?





Two wives.


----------



## SmokinEdge (Dec 16, 2021)

That’s funny…


----------



## Brokenhandle (Dec 16, 2021)

Not only funny but the poor guy! Could you imagine his honey do list!

Ryan


----------



## SmokinEdge (Dec 16, 2021)

Brokenhandle said:


> Not only funny but the poor guy! Could you imagine his honey do list!
> 
> Ryan


Yeah no kidding. I can hardly afford the One I have.


----------



## 912smoker (Dec 16, 2021)

"And another thing...." lol


----------



## Coreymacc (Dec 16, 2021)

SmokinEdge said:


> Yeah no kidding. I can hardly afford the One I have.


Beat me to it!!

Corey


----------



## Brokenhandle (Dec 16, 2021)

Here's food for thought... I've been married twice, but only had one wife!

Ryan


----------



## one eyed jack (Dec 16, 2021)

Brokenhandle said:


> Here's food for thought... I've been married twice, but only had one wife!
> 
> Ryan



HA!!  I've got a buddy,  a little older than I, and a lot "wilder",  been married 4 or 5 times,  (I gave it up after one try), who says that all women are the same.  Oil and water don't mix.

I'm old enough to have known a lot of married couples.  True harmony, in that situation, is quite rare.  Just MHO


----------



## Brokenhandle (Dec 16, 2021)

one eyed jack said:


> HA!!  I've got a buddy,  a little older than I, and a lot "wilder",  been married 4 or 5 times,  (I gave it up after one try), who says that all women are the same.  Oil and water don't mix.
> 
> I'm old enough to have known a lot of married couples.  True harmony, in that situation, is quite rare.  Just MHO


Yep! We are that odd couple! Married 15 years, divorced for 4, then remarried for another 11 years so far!

Ryan


----------



## JLeonard (Dec 17, 2021)

When A woman says.."You know its funny...."  Odds are its really not funny and you are sleeping on the couch.
Jim


----------



## one eyed jack (Dec 17, 2021)

Brokenhandle said:


> Yep! We are that odd couple! Married 15 years, divorced for 4, then remarried for another 11 years so far!
> 
> Ryan



Congratulations Ryan.  I've heard that the average marriage lasts 5 years.  You've had 2 that lasted longer than that.


----------



## GaryHibbert (Dec 18, 2021)

Well, I'm with wife number 2.  Can't even fathom having more than one at a time.  As said it's hard enough surviving with just one these days--and Miss Linda is (thankfully) low maintenance.  Never could figure how a man can survive with a wife and a mistress, let alone 2 or more wives.     
Gary


----------

